# عداد الكتروني (ميزان الكتروني)



## mazen42 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
هذه دارة ميزان الكتروني ومؤقت في نفس الوقت ارفعها لكم واعذروني على عدم الشرح لاني والله مشغول جدا اكرر اعتذاري


----------



## geniusse01 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

طبعا الف شكر لك على الجهد المبذول في هذا المنتدى الطيب.....


----------



## محمد عتيلي (1 أكتوبر 2007)

يسلموا ايديك مازن .. ربنا يعطيك الف عافية 
ممنونك انا وسامحني ما كنت شايفه لانو فكرتك رح تردلي بنفس الموضوع 
ويسلموا كمان مرة
وربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## am_em (4 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا.....................


----------



## |الكوبرا| (20 يناير 2011)

اخي اريد ربط الميزان الى الحاسب 

اعطني اي شي يفيدني


----------



## عبدة قورة (21 يناير 2011)

*مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## walid_022 (28 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو الافادة لكل من له معلومات عن الموضوع 
مشروع تخروجي هو عبارة عن دارة تربط ميزان و الحاسوب و مهمتها اسقبال الجهد من الميزان (0-20mv )
ودخالها الى pic لاظهارها على الشاشة الحاسوب& lcd


----------



## elghali-soft (1 مايو 2011)

الف شكر لك على الجهد المبذول في هذا المنتدى الطيب


----------

